
Ask HN: Why Apple Rosetta can not emulate kernel extensions - pushkar2911
As we can see from the Apple Rosetta documentation, the Rosetta layer can not emulate the x86 kernel extensions. I am trying to understand why this is the case. If someone knows the answer to this, it would be greatly appreciated.<p>Link to Rosetta [documentation](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;documentation&#x2F;apple_silicon&#x2F;about_the_rosetta_translation_environment)
======
olliej
The rosetta documentation and one of the talks yesterday said the a rosetta
process can't be mixed architectures , e.g it's either all native, or all
rosetta.

Obviously the kernel has to take the native path :D

------
checker659
Kernel extensions are deprecated. Perhaps not supporting them was a design
decision rather than some tech limitation?

That or rosetta is only meant for userspace.

------
arthurcolle
out with the old, in with the New... Apple Extensions

“We wanted to redefine how developers approach and consider their extensions
to the macOS Kernel. Introducing Apple Extensions: while beautiful, simple and
light, they are extremely flexible, in ways that go far beyond traditional
extensions. We knew we could keep it lighter than ever, while extending our
state of the art extensions in new and more powerful ways. We reduced power
consumption 62.3% based on our new stochastic power model, while increasing
the number of supported colors to 16 quintillion (far greater than the range
of a human eye). Our newest integration in the macOS Kernel, Quantum Core,
perceives the subtle changes in mood in order to promote well-being and
happiness, while deleting data that promotes unhappiness.”

